# Spalted, not Burled



## roberthathaway7 (Jul 9, 2010)

Ok so like i said I am new to this.. Earlier I asked about burls but apparently I meant Spalted..so I need to know what I do with spalted wood? so I just paint the ends of the logs and let them dry? or can I have them cut up and kiln dried..should I face cut them into 4 inche chunks then dip in wax? help me out!:huh: 

Oh and here is the website, it's actually pretty neat to me- they have a lot of crazy cuts of wood and a great tutorial section with a glossary and "ecyclopedia" that helped me out as a beginner big time http://hearnehardwoods.com/hardwoods/wood_glossary/wood_glossary.html


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

spalted or not if you have access to a kiln then thats the go oh if you are slabbing logs lift one end two or three inches to get some great grain effect and spalted is a bacteria like a mold and it has stained the timber


----------



## roberthathaway7 (Jul 9, 2010)

so you're saying if I am drying them in logs before i slab them, wedge something under the log to make one end hang as it dries?


----------



## roberthathaway7 (Jul 9, 2010)

*another question*

Here something else I need to ask.. say i'm cutting a few good sized limbs off of a boxelder, and I find some spalting that is say 3 inches in diameter.. would it even make sense to maybe cut that little chunk out and have a little 3x5" blank maybe? Or is it no good because it's just sapwood. And yes- it's a true story :yes: I know this tree's trunk would be sweet but we haven't got around to deciding to whack the whole thing yet, just hazardous limbs


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

slab them first then dry if you lift one end of the log when slabbing you get more feature in your timber


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

sapwood is alright so long as it stay there and not split away when it drys it makes a good contrast if the heartwood is dark and the sapwood is a lighter colour


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

roberthathaway7 said:


> so I just paint the ends of the logs and let them dry? or can I have them cut up and kiln dried..





http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/drying-whole-logs-17401/








.


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

no not the log lol well a friend try to season a hole log in P.E.G poly ethyl glycate {i dont know how to spell it } it sort of worked


----------

